# Need some help with plants :(



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok I have no idea what I'm doing wrong here.

I have a 96w light on my 10g so I should have way more then enough light.

One plant is not doing to good. Here it is










Now here's my super cheap Walmart bulb that I'm having super good luck with its grown so much the past few days









There are two growing like that.

I have a huge bubble stone that reaches all the way across the back. The guy at the lfs said it would be good without a co2 set up and it will be fine. 

So what am I doing wrong? What should I do?


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

With plants the less surface disruption the better. I got rid of my air pump, and I try to keep my water level high so the HOB filter don't cause alot of surface distortion. I keep a power head down low to keep the circulation going good.

That's alot of wattage to a 10g what's the spectrum on the bulb?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

The light is for a saltwater tank, I'm not sure the specs I got a good deal on it. So do you think I should shut down the air stone?


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I've only been doing live plants for a little under 2 years so I'm no expert, I've just been under the impression that the less surface disruption the better. I'm sure a plant expert can explain why better.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Alright iv turned off the air stone for the night I'll see if that helps any iv considered shutting off the filter so the plant can filter a little naturally, could that help a little? I'm a noob when it comes to plants.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Honestly I don't see a problem with that plant. It looks fine to me. I only see one leaf with holes in it but appart from that the plant looks healthy. May just be the pic though


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

A few leafs have fallen off, also on the other side witch I should have took a picture of is starting to turn brown like its dying. I don't know much about plants and now I can see why they seem hard to take care of. I'm ready to say screw it. If it grows it grows if not then I'm giving up.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Well for plants to grow healthyly you need more than just a lot of light. If you supply your plant with lots of light you also need to add fertilizer so that the plant has the nutrients to grow. If you don't supply fertilizer but have a high output light the plant will take nutrients away from other places inside of it to grow, so parts of the plant start to die. That would be my explanation.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Then once the plant has the nutrients to grow it will also need co2 to process those nutrients into energie. So essentially what you need is a perfect balance between co2, light, and nutrients.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Also, that bulb seems like a lot. You should maybe get a 25 watt bulb that is meant for planted tanks. There is cheaper options but a 25w for a 10g shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

almost 10 WPG. is way more than needed..the plant is turniing brown because the light is killing it..if the tank were 30 or 40 gallon it would be ok ; but too much for a 10...
you also want to check the light requirements of any plant you intend to buy so that you can maintain it properly..not exactly a good thing to mix high and low light plants....one type will suffer and die off...
with more light you would also need some fertilizer....we use miracle grow...about 1 teaspoon per 20 gallons every couple of weeks or so works well...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't tell if your joking or serious loha lol. What kind do you use? I have a much smaller t8 light that I was using on another tank so I can swap the lights out. I just need to grab a new bulb.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no joke partner...10 WPG is going to kill almost any plant..get 2 ten gallon strip lights and use some small bolts and nuts to hold them together....use 6500-6700K daylight bulbs and your plants should do well...not kidding about the miracle grow either....make sure you dissolve it in water first....
most of my lighting is standard shop lights with T8 daylight bulbs...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Iv got a few shop lights on some tanks and they do pretty good as well. I have a few extra t8 lights laying around as well witch I put on the tank. 

So anyways I don't think your going to steer me wrong here. So just regular mirical grow? Liquid kind? Or the powder stuff?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

buy the powder and mix it yourself...much cheaper that way as well as easier to measure out properly...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Alright, also is it safe for all fish? Or is this something you do for a plant only tank?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

THe high light is the issue with this tank. Its way to much! With those levels even a full pressurized CO2 system could not keep up. Cut down on your light, gets some Flourish Excel (liquid carbon), and Flourish Comprehensive fertilizer. You could go with the miracle grow or re-do your substrate system. That does not look like a plant substrate. The substrate system is the most important piece of a planted aquarium.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

What should I have for substrate?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

That all depends on what you have available to you. I have used Eco Complete in that past and have had great success with it. But when you use Eco there are a few things you need to know about it. It is inert when you buy it. Regardless of what the bag says on the front it really lacks alot of the plant goodness. What makes Eco so great is that it absorbs plant nutrients and develops over time. So when you first start off you want to really boost this process. Pump that substrate full of root tabs bro. 

Some people use natural dirt tanks and have great success with them. I have experimented with it before with mixed results. 

If you can find a way to get ADA brand substrate you should snatch it up...but it is by far the most $$$$ option. Im talking hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol I can't bankrupt myself in this hobby, I already am finding myself loosing interests in my other hobbys, in fact today I went to work on my street/strip project half way threw I had to drive back home to feed my fish lol. Anyways I have a spare tank sitting around so maybe I'll try to do dirt in that. Will potting soil work?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Potting soil will not work as it has little bits of fertilizer in it to make the plants that you would regularly plant in a pot grow faster. The problem in an aquarium is that it promotes algae growth. I would go with some composted earth. It is full of nutrients since it was just turned into earth from vegetables and what not, but it doesn't have any fertilizers in it which could promote algae growth. It is also cheap if you have your own composting system in you backyard, but otherwise you can also buy it in stores.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you're gonna love the dirt........that is if you love muddy messes....lol...but it has been used with considerable success in specialized tanks.
when i see people talking about all of those special plant substrates i have to ask that age old questions...do you folks think that you are the first in the world to have beautiful planted tanks? what did people use before all of these amazing products hit the market ?
several years ago i bought a couple hundred pounds of fluorite....it is currently sitting in buckets in my back yard...i wasn't very impressed..eco complete..i'm not a believer in either... and now ADA....mr. amano is not a horticultural scientist..he is an artist that uses aquariums and plants as his medium...do you know why ADA products are so good ? it is because people believe that when they pay a lot more money for something it has to be a superior product..yeah...ok.....go on and keep believing that....not always true...
this is not anything against you grogan..just my opinion on how most things work in this world...kind of like our government paying $90.00 for a $12.00 hammer because they want it to meet military specs ; which are actually lower than the actual manufacturing specs and what they get is the same hammer that goes to home depot....when i worked for a military tank plant it was found that the government was paying $55.00 for a bolt that i could buy in the local hardware store for 35 cents....only i got a nut and washer with it....even had the same headstamp...
i am actually thinking of starting sales on a special plant gravel myself...some years ago i worked with a friend developing a good plant substrate that wouldn't bankrupt hobbyists.....he did very well with it until he got very ill and had to quit....
since i also have the formula ; i was thinking of picking of picking up where he left off...if i do it i will keep his original name for it..
"Baily's Better Bottom"
will let you folks know if i do it.....although 99% of sales would be through aquabid.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I figured I'd have a big mess, and if you make anything give me a heads up.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

until then you could use composted soil. It isn't expensive either. One big bag of it should be more than enough for a 10g and cost less than 20$. If you want the water to stay clean I would cap with a fine gravel, maybe a 1cm layer.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh wow have fun playing in the mud guys. Ill keep my expensive bags of ADA aqua soil and be happy.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol the key word is expensive,

Anyways I'm going to set this up hopefully tonight. Do I need a heater for just plants?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Depends on the plants, they are just like fish. Some prefer cold water, while some prefer warm water. Some like a high ph while some like a low ph. You just have to do some research about the plants you are getting. But since most plants sold in aquarium shop nowadays are tropical plants I would get a heater and set it to 24C


----------

